

Startup Concept for Sale: Locazy - theyCallMeSwift
http://thenextweb.com/voice/2012/11/21/startup-concept-for-sale-locazy-com/

======
macavity23
Wait, people buy startup _concepts_? Who does this?

The concept is the easiest of the easy bits. If you cannot do this bit
yourself, you have absolutely no chance of doing the rest of it.

Save yourself $450 and go to a few hackathons. You'll get ideas for free that
are better than any of these.

------
psylence519
"Follow-up post when you sell your company to Facebook, Google or Twitter"

I lol'ed.

------
alxbrun
Would have been a nice project... in 1999.

~~~
hudell
Yeah, the mobile internet here is bad, but not to that point. Most services
still work fine. On a bad day, you would need to wait a few seconds for each
request.

